# Salt - Dangers and Benefits



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been using iodized sea salt for many years now, as I feel it's healthier than regular table salt and to me, it tastes better.  I use non-iodized sea salt every now and then as a nasal rinse.  There are lots of benefits to being near the ocean and breathing in the sea salt.  Here's an article with some thoughts good and bad, regarding salt...http://energytimes.com/pages/features/1212/salt.html.


----------



## Elzee (Nov 10, 2012)

My sister raves about her salt lamp, so perhaps, I will now buy one. It's a very good article. I try to cut back on my salt but of course, we also need salt in our diet. I suppose it is all about balance. 

A friend of my husband's uses sea salt and natural, health benefiting salt, etc. and is very fussy about only using healthy salts, but then he smokes cigarettes and will drink til he is drunk. Salt, like anything else, is not a magic wand that will magically make us healthy when we otherwise, make unhealthy choices. I would think that it would be healthier using a cheap brand of salt bought from a grocery store and then, not smoke or get drunk. 

I grew up near the ocean and do think that we all need to get to the beach from time to time, just to breath in that fresh, ocean breeze.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2012)

We take Epsom salt baths now and then for muscle therapy and relaxation, very effective for foot baths too.  It is used by some as a laxative.



> *EPSOM* *SALT* *BATH*
> 
> The immersion bath tub should be filled with about 5-6 gallons of hot water at
> 104F. Epsom salt should be dissolved in this water. The patient should
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2012)

It's also used as a plant and lawn fertilizer.  Autistic children are calmed with epsom salt baths.


----------



## Ginger (Nov 11, 2012)

Elzee said:


> My sister raves about her salt lamp, so perhaps, I will now buy one. It's a very good article. I try to cut back on my salt but of course, we also need salt in our diet. I suppose it is all about balance.



Can you explain the salt lamp to me?


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Nov 30, 2012)

I was always a major salt eater, I would even salt ham when I was younger. I did manage to slow down on the salt intake somewhat, and for the past few years we've been using sea salt, which we now prefer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2012)

Ginger said:


> Can you explain the salt lamp to me?



I've never bought one, but they are available at my local vitamin store.  Here's a bit of info on how they work and what they do...http://products.mercola.com/himalayan-salt/himalayan-salt-lamps.htm


----------

